# Hazerdous Chemical Charge



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

On a recent job we had to deal with Liquid Fire(Hyrdochloric acid) in a Urinal. 

Did the best we could to protect ourselves and the surrounding area.

We have a line item charge for hazerdous chemicals, and add on as necessary if there is equipment damage and loss. 

What do you do?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How did you neutralize the acid threat?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

We have a $70 additional fee for anything stronger than draino. Baking soda will help neutralize the acid but it won't stop it all together. Urinals can be shopvaced out if need be with no ill effect on the vac. Found this out by experimentation. When I was in the Air Force I was feeling lazy and used calcisolve alone on a urinal without trying to auger it out first. Didn't work. But I learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We have an add on for using chemicals / working with chemicals.

Chemicals used by H.O. - we charge a line item fee which ranges from $25.00 - $125.00.

A competitor used to charge by the foot for his cables. We charge a flat fee that is subjective.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Phat Cat said:


> We have an add on for using chemicals / working with chemicals.
> 
> Chemicals used by H.O. - we charge a line item fee which ranges from $25.00 - $125.00.
> 
> A competitor used to charge by the foot for his cables. We charge a flat fee that is subjective.


If you don't mind me asking, what is the determining factor on your acid fee?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

cable or root said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the determining factor on your acid fee?


If you are asking about the fee we charge when using chemicals - it is based on extra time in handling chemical, protection of surrounding area, and clean up.

If you are asking about the fee charged when a h.o. puts chemicals in their own drains: acid fee would cover the cost of our cable in it's entirety. 

We also reserve the right to charge extra if Drano (or similar) was put in the traps. Typically waived if the customer is honest about it. If the customer lies, or mixed various drain cleaners . . . the fee will reflect the danger the H.O. carelessly was willing to put the plumber in.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Nothing like a fail with old Mule Kick...


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Did one the other day that so much acid was used it turned the stainless sink black. I don't know HOW MANY bottles of clobber they had poured down it. This cost them a extra $125.00 to cover the cost of a new 75' of 5/16" cable and cleanup.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

when I had my company it was a flat $25.00 acid charge,

but I worked for RR Corp. it was the cost of the cable plus whatever :thumbsup:

the way I see it if the HO wants to take a chance they should pay !


----------

